# All cops are pigs



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

PIG
Pride
Integrity
Guts

nuf said


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

off meds every day just thought it would be a nice thing to say. but I can not take full credit for it though, NYPD Det. said it first .


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

We may be pigs...but we're not HOGS!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Whacker.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

let me know how it works out if you get stoped and greet the officer with "you should be proud that your a pig"...


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

I did say that one time and she was so impressed she let me go.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

lpguy6767 said:


> I did say that one time and she was so impressed she let me go.


 Bullshit!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> We may be pigs...but we're not HOGS!


Although, some have hogs...


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

and others have winers or should I say (mistderwiner) lol


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

this is going no where fast...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II, please tell me this dinkshit troll isn't you?

Kill the troll! Kill the troll! Kill the troll!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

not me I assure you.
I think he's a loss prevention guy just trying to make nice with cops.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

He's an IDIOT


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

and a jackass.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Dork.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

pen is


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

lpguy6767 said:


> PIG
> Pride
> Integrity
> Guts
> ...


Are you for real you fucktard???

All Loss Prevention Guys are Fucktards...

FUCKTARD:
Frightened
Undecisive
Cock sucking
Knowledgeless
Trying to make nice with "PIGS"
Asshole
Retarded
Dipshit

I can't take credit for that though... A South Shore Plaza Security Guard said it first!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:L: :L: Good one


----------

